#ubuntu-irc 2008-09-16
<LaserJock> could I get somebody for a little IRC chan assistance?
<LaserJock> I'm trying to figure out who has ops in #edubuntu
<Pici> LaserJock: /msg chanserv access #edubuntu list
<LaserJock> interesting, only 2 out of 5 are still around
<LaserJock> do I have to get an existing person in the access list to get me on or do people here have "super powers"
<Pici> LaserJock: I'm not sure what claim the IRC Council has on that channel, although we can poke some of them
<Pici> nalioth, elky, PriceChild ^ re: #edubuntu
<Pici> now... I must go off to a meeting where my life force will be drained from me
<PriceChild> Pici: The owner appears to be online, and active within 24 hours. I'll suggest he leave him a message.
#ubuntu-irc 2008-09-17
<nachomania> :)
<drs305> Staff: I would like an unaffiliated irc cloak. LP https://launchpad.net/~drstalk
<stdin> drs305: for an unaffiliated cloak, you should ask in #freenode
<drs305> ok thanks
<geocacher> hello
<Myrtti> hello
<geocacher> how are you?
<Myrtti> fine thanks, you?
<geocacher> doing good, finally got getdet to work
<geocacher> getdeb
<Myrtti> okies
<geocacher> kinda quite in here
<Myrtti> this isn't a general chat channel as #ubuntu-offtopic is... most of the traffic is at #ubuntu
<geocacher> good to know,
<geocacher> thank you
<geocacher> any here have any experience with linux mint?
#ubuntu-irc 2008-09-18
<juliux> hi can if have the right to change the topic in #ubucon?
<juliux> there is nobody else in the channel and nobody is using it, only people who are interested in the german ubucon come in and wonder why there is nobody else
<juliux> so it would be cool if the topic can point them to #ubucon-de
<stdin> juliux: I suggest you ask sladen or else you'll have to find one of the IRC Community Council members
<juliux> stdin: i found somebody;)
<stdin> I though you may have in that time, but though "may as way say it anyway" :)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-09-19
<Mez> anyone here speak mandarin?
<elky> freeflying possibly might
<elky> i can only greet, and cant remember the proper pinyin
<freeflying> Mez: any problem?
<Mez> freeflying, sorted now... :D
#ubuntu-irc 2008-09-20
<juliux> Rafik_: pong
#ubuntu-irc 2008-09-21
<rafaelmf> hi...
<rafaelmf> I'm a ubuntu member, and i'd like a cloak, what is need?
<nalioth> rafaelmf: got a LP address?
<rafaelmf> yep
<nalioth> care to share?
<rafaelmf> https://edge.launchpad.net/~rafasmart7
<nalioth> rafaelmf: you need to be an "Ubuntu Member"
<nalioth> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<rafaelmf> like "ubuntero"?
<Pici> No. Like "Ubuntu Member"
<Pici> https://edge.launchpad.net/~bnrubin  <- an example
<Pici> :)
<rafaelmf> hum... I see..
<elkbuntu> getting involved with things like your loco or motu is a good way to contribute
 * wgrant suggests MOTU > all.
<Pici> Or translating if you know more than one language.
 * wgrant translates Ubuntu to Python.
<malmater> Hello, can someone please tell my how to connect to an irc channel on freenode from pidgin?
<nalioth> malmater: try #ubuntu or #pidgin
<malmater> Thanks.
<s0003995931> Hi
<s0003995931> can anyone tell me who is an Ubuntu member??? and how can I become Ubuntu member???
<pleia2> s0003995931: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<s0003995931> thx
<Nafallo> hi all. purity^ just became op in #ubuntu-se after internal discussions between myself and Philip5 :-)
<Myrtti> VAD?!
<Nafallo> hehe
<Nafallo> hej Myrtti :-)
<purity^> hello :)
<Myrtti> ♥
<ompaul> purity^, Nafallo says you is good folk that has to stand for something ;-)
 * ompaul pokes Nafallo 
<Myrtti> MWAHAHA
<Myrtti> 'cuse me
<Myrtti> :->
<ompaul> Myrtti, you know I want to shave his beard as much as I don't want to run windows
<ompaul> Nafallo, grow a full beard :)
<Nafallo> ompaul: lol. I actually need to trim it again, cuddly :-)
<ompaul> Nafallo, btw I don't run windows
<ompaul> it would be against my better judgement
<ompaul> to do so
<purity^> Nafallo, is the beard long now?
<Nafallo> I'm tempted to run Windows a little ;-)
<Nafallo> want to upgrade my nokia
<ompaul> a little over a cliff in norway
<Myrtti> Nafallo: http://dy.fi/i80
 * Myrtti hides
<Nafallo> ROTFL
 * Nafallo kramar Myrtti 
<Nafallo> oops. hugs.
<Myrtti> :->
<Myrtti> your swedishness is showing ;-)
<Nafallo> ompaul: learn Swedish damnit! :-P
<ompaul> thankfully I only know swedishness in terms of banning bots called anna
<Nafallo> Philip5: btw. jag pratade med purity^ idag ;-)
<ompaul> or maybe not
<Myrtti> ♥
<Myrtti> ompaul: you always paste those lyrics from a site with a typo
<Nafallo> Myrtti: ompaul is a typo :-P
<ompaul> hahahah
<Myrtti> sshhhh he hears you
<ompaul> #define ompaul;
<ompaul> Myrtti, correction, I read you
<ompaul> actually during our lunch break yesterday
<ompaul> from SFD we wandered into a beer garden not too far from the event
<ompaul> and there were about 10 guys sitting there aged 40's - 50's
<Nafallo> gaah! gife dessert damnit
<Nafallo> Myrtti: come and open my dessert for me? plastics are HARD
<Myrtti> use your teeth.
<ompaul> I am almost 100% they were from nafallo land - they were not danish and not from finland - and I doubt if they were from Norge
<Philip5> Nafallo: aha, och vad kom ni fram till?
<Nafallo> Philip5: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-se list :-)
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> blev han glad? :)
<Nafallo> purity^: blev du glad? :-)
<Philip5> hehe, såg inte att han var här
<Philip5> om han vaknat än den lilla nattugglan :P
<Nafallo> Philip5: dessutom tror jag inte magnetron ar ett bra val langre. han svor och hade sig at nyborjarna idag...
<Nafallo> pa tok for kort stubin
<Nafallo> Myrtti: har du sett nagon som verkar vettig darinne? :-)
<Myrtti> men jag kunde ju slå magnetron
<Myrtti> hårt på huvet
<Nafallo> ehrm... :-)
<Philip5> jo jag har också märkt det ett par gånger att han kan vara rätt vresig och går igång och lite för långt när det gäller vissa frågor som kommer upp
<Nafallo> ehrm :-)
<Myrtti> "UPPFÖRA DIG!"
<purity^> Nafallo, jaa :)
<Philip5> Nafallo: men nu kollar på jag på en deckare på tv... :)
<Myrtti> "ANNARS BLIR JAG ARG!"
<Philip5> hörs väl om ett tag om det är nått
<Nafallo> Philip5: oki. vettigt :-)
<purity^> Philip5, halvvaken, sitter på jobbet med halvkallt kaffe i koppen :)
<Nafallo> lol.
<Nafallo> purity^: var jobbar du forresten? och ar det IT-relaterat? :-)
<Nafallo> ompaul: Myrtti screams...
 * Nafallo hides behind ompaul 
<Myrtti> I yell. I don't scream.
<Nafallo> even worse
<purity^> Nafallo, neeh, jobbar som väktare/larmoperatör
<Nafallo> :-P
<Nafallo> purity^: ah. nice :-)
<purity^> Nafallo, men snart bär det över till Irland o jobba med IT
<Nafallo> purity^: ooh. nastgards :-)
<ompaul> Nafallo, she can be loud ;-)
<purity^> Nafallo, aah, var det London du bodde i?
<Nafallo> purity^: japp :-)
<ompaul> purity^, you too want to work for google?
<Nafallo> hehe. ompaul caught the Ireland then ;-)
<purity^> ompaul, that would be cool
<purity^> but i should not work for them
 * Nafallo thinks purity^ is just going for decent beer ;-)
<purity^> :)
<purity^> yes and the whisky
<Nafallo> oooh
<ompaul> Nafallo, I caught mor than there
<purity^> anyone here that lives in Dublin?
<ompaul> Nafallo, typo city ;-)
<ompaul> purity^, I think so
<Nafallo> ompaul: hehe
<ompaul> ompaul will you talk with purity^ ?
<ompaul> ompaul, certainly
<ompaul> purity^, what can I do for you?
<ompaul> purity^, just in case no one told you, I am known as "mad ompaul" at times
<Nafallo> ompaul: that's because you're mad, at times.
<Nafallo> :-)
<ompaul> Nafallo, wow what an assessment
<purity^> ompaul, hehe, cool
 * ompaul plays some really fast techno
<purity^> ompaul, do you work at google?
<ompaul> purity^, NO
 * ompaul grins
<ompaul> I can has it managers job in a real estate place
<Myrtti> purity^: http://flickr.com/photos/mezzle/2680932563/ <-- ompaul
<Nafallo> lol. cause of course, everyone in Ireland do ;-)
<Myrtti> everyone in Ireland work for either Microsoft, Google or Dell.
<ompaul> Myrtti, there are new photos search for a mean machine and sfd2008
<purity^> and IBM
<ompaul> purity^, there is that
<Nafallo> ooh. that was before I sat next to him :-P
<purity^> ompaul, there is what?
<Myrtti> (note the cute "I'm thinking RREEEAAALLY hard" tongue out)
<purity^> ooh, two mobilephones at the same time, not bad :D
<ompaul> IBM
<ompaul> Myrtti, I pout usually not put tongue out
<Nafallo> ompaul are a multitasking dude :-)
<ompaul> Nafallo, I is a drunk trying to get a phone number from one phone to the other
<purity^> ompaul, cool, IBM at Dublin 15?
<Nafallo> ompaul: I know. I was there :-)
<Nafallo> not at that time, but anyway ;-)
<ompaul> purity^, that is about 20 minutes from here
<Myrtti> Dave2s hair is adorable though :-D
<Myrtti> (and no quoting, I deny ev... oh damn. publicly logged channel)
<purity^> ompaul, aah, near Blanchardstown?
<Nafallo> purity^: if you're headed for IBM you need to find someone to tell me how their god damn special hardware works :-P
 * Myrtti facepalms
<purity^> Nafallo, that will be my first mission :D
<Nafallo> purity^: awesome! :-)
<Nafallo> purity^: can haz stable packages.ubuntu.com plz! :-D
<ompaul> purity^, yes
<ompaul> purity^, if here you can join up with ilug
<ompaul> or various other bodies
<purity^> linux.ie?
<ompaul> purity^, yes
<purity^> I will join
<ompaul> purity^, when are you coming over?
<purity^> ompaul, In the end of next month
<purity^> Is it expensive to buy a laptop in Ireland?
<ompaul> purity^, #define expensive
<ompaul> and what is the spec
<purity^> expensive €1000
<purity^> like intel core 2 duo, 2gb ram and a good graphiccard
<Myrtti> I still want a pink Dell with Finnish keyboard layout.
<ompaul> purity^, you can get a good one for expensive
<purity^> I want a good one for inexpensive :)
<ompaul> purity^,  right now check the following sites  http://www.marxcomputers.ie/ jaguarcompsys.ie and have a poke around
<purity^> ompaul, thank you
<ompaul> purity^,  you can also look at dell and hp sites
<ompaul> sorry not hp
<ompaul> you can look at lenovo also
 * ompaul is annoyed by the grip that MS has on the laptop market
<purity^> me too
<purity^> aah, lenovo thinkpad would be nice
<purity^> maybe. Acer Aspire 5520G, that one at marxcomputers, not so expensive
<purity^> Nafallo, you are good at laptops :) is AMD Turion 64x2 good?
 * Myrtti gives ompaul a guinea pig
<ompaul> Myrtti, so kind
<Nafallo> purity^: nope. I'm not keen on AMDs in laptops
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> lenovo thinkpads with intel cpu and intel graphics are FTW
<ompaul> and what intel staffers use
<ompaul> dum de dum
<ompaul> I works elsewhere
<Nafallo> hehe
<Nafallo> Swedish military are on thinkpads :-)
 * Myrtti screams
<Myrtti> I want my pink emacs back!
 * Nafallo hides behind ompaul 
 * Nafallo hides purity^ behind ompaul and hides behind purity^ 
<Myrtti> ;___;
<Myrtti> I wants my pink emacs
<Nafallo> meeh. no one left to hide behind...
<Nafallo> :-P
<Myrtti> stewpid emacs
<purity^> Nafallo, GeForce 9300M vs Intel GMA 950??
<Myrtti> intel
<Nafallo> purity^: intel
<ompaul> Myrtti,  http://www.cafepress.com/geekcheat.13042474
<purity^> Nafallo, really? to play games? :)
<Nafallo> ompaul: bleeding eyes now...
<Nafallo> hey johanbr :-)
<Nafallo> purity^: get a bloody desktop :-P
<Myrtti> ompaul: you're a bit late with that one
<Myrtti> ompaul: http://myrtti.fi/blog/2008/08/10/im-too-geeky-for-myself-too-geeky/ "OHMIGOD!"
<ompaul> Myrtti, it is for those who are ad dress ing you, to know how to address you
<purity^> Nafallo, cant get a desktop on the plane, hehe
<Nafallo> purity^: buy one at arrival :-)
<Myrtti> little hugglebuns has a knot in his fur
<purity^> Nafallo, i think UPS will take my computer from Sweden to Ireland, but it cost like 1000SEK :/
<Nafallo> purity^: my big one is still in Sweden :-/
<Nafallo> http://www.magicalforest.se/ogre.xhtml
<purity^> Nafallo, Fileserver?
<ompaul> Nafallo, how come I had not groked you were living in .uk
 * ompaul head desks
<purity^> Nafallo, how long have you been in London now?
<Nafallo> purity^: a bit of everything. what lumberjack does at the moment :-)
<Nafallo> ompaul: dunno. maybe you're not that clever? ;-)
 * Nafallo huggles ompaul 
<Nafallo> purity^: a year and a bit. landed 16th August last year.
<ompaul> Nafallo, heh
<Nafallo> :-)
<Myrtti> Nafallo: damn you for mentioning lumberjack.
<Myrtti> now I've got Monty Pythons I'm a lumberjack and I'm ok in my head
<Nafallo> Myrtti: hehe. my server is named so :-P
<Nafallo> Myrtti: ...but you already knew so.
<Myrtti> damnit. damnit damnit. DAMNIT.
<Nafallo> actually, my other servers are not named lumberjack :-)
<Nafallo> I can see fireworks
 * Nafallo has pony, owl, seraphim and phoenix as well now :-P
<Nafallo> http://home.nafallo.info/tmp/pony.png
<Nafallo> ;-)
<purity^> hmm, like €740 for a desktop-system
<Nafallo> EURO!?
<Nafallo> OMG
 * Nafallo checks how much that is in sane money
<purity^> :(
<Nafallo> £583.3
<purity^> and that was at dell.ie
<purity^> isnt there any Mediamarkt at Ireland? :D
<Nafallo> I payed more for my server mind you ;-)
<Nafallo> pony that is
<Nafallo> but that was before I expand it with extra memory and stuff :-)
<Myrtti> I just ordered http://www.cafepress.com/geekcheat.13042475
<purity^> well, i did sell my car, maybe i should buy a laptop here in sweden before i go
<Nafallo> purity^: with Swedish keyboard? :-O
<Nafallo> purity^: sounds like pain :-P
<purity^> Nafallo, yes :D
<purity^> but i dunno, maybe save all the money till I get somewhere to live and so on...
<Nafallo> that sounds like a better plan unless you need a laptop to do your living :-)
<purity^> naah
<purity^> Internetcafé ?? :D
<Nafallo> FAIL
<Nafallo> :-)
<purity^> hehe
<purity^> and I think i will have internet at work
<Nafallo> hehe.
<Nafallo> sa knackande for en tidigare kollega :-)
<purity^> vadå?
<Nafallo> han kom online pa jabber och tyckte han hade 100Mbps till min server :-)
<Nafallo> jag berattade att jag just slangt upp en 10Gbps dark fibre over London :-)
<Nafallo> han blev tyst flera minuter :-P
<purity^> hehe
<purity^> va e det för ställe du jobbar på?
<Nafallo> Canonical :-)
<purity^> aha, nice :)
<Nafallo> tredje jobbet i London :-)
<Nafallo> well. officiella jobbet ;-)
<Nafallo> hjalpt en kollega fran forsta jobbet med lite allt mojligt pa kvallar och helger :-)
<purity^> aha, men hade du jobb innan du åkte över? eller åkte du bara?
<Nafallo> hade jobb innan :-)
<Nafallo> en av Canonical's ISPer ;-)
<Nafallo> sen korde jag hosting ett tag emellan :-)
<purity^> nice.. men du trivs? inga planer på å flytta tillbaks till sverige?
<Nafallo> nope. kommer inte ens aka tillbaka over jul :-)
<Nafallo> ehrm. det var ja, jag trivs tillrackligt bra for att undvika Sverige sa gott jag kan :-P
<purity^> hehe
 * Nafallo ar osaker pa hur mamma tog det nar han sa att han skulle aka till Australien over jul.
<Myrtti> tsktsk
<Myrtti> hemskt.
 * Nafallo shrugs
<purity^> Nafallo, ska du till Australien över jul?
<Nafallo> japp. aker harifran 17e December :-)
<purity^> med jobbet? eller långsemester?
<Nafallo> semester typ :-)
<purity^> schysst
<purity^> jag får bara 20 dagars semester
<Myrtti> merh.
<Nafallo> Myrtti: hej? :-)
<Myrtti> jag hade 10 dagar.
<Myrtti> använde 4 för LRL och 6 i Augusti - och vad gjorde jag i Augusti?
<Myrtti> var hos min syskon i Valkeakoski och försökte att fixa hennes w2k. Och sen var i Assembly demopartyn.
 * Nafallo ar osaker pa hur han forvantas svara :-P
<Myrtti> jag vet ju vad du ska svara
<Myrtti> du behövs säga ingenting.
<Nafallo> men beratta da :-P
<Nafallo> ah.
<Nafallo> :-)
<Myrtti> "GEEK!"
<Nafallo> ja sotnos? :-)
<Myrtti> why, yes James. I know I am.
<Myrtti> ffs, get that swedish keyboard
<Myrtti> http://icanhascheezburger.com/2008/02/08/funny-pictures-and-i-can-not-lie/
<purity^> ooh, körs Assembly ännu
<purity^> släpptes det något bra demo?
<Myrtti> 64k intro compo var bra
<Myrtti> panic room av fairlight var jättekul
<Myrtti> ftp://ftp.scene.org/pub/parties/2008/assembly08/vod/compos/
<purity^> var på dreamhack för några vintrar sedan, men var ingen kvalité på bidragen där direkt
<purity^> fast det är väl mer ett "gameparty"
<Nafallo> purity^: hmm
<Nafallo> inte vinter val?
<Nafallo> fast iofs. jag var 1999 :-)
<purity^> Nafallo, då kanske det var bättre klass på demosarna :D
<purity^> jag var nog där, 2006 kan det nog varit
<Nafallo> Razor1911, Fairlight etc... :-)
<Nafallo> var helt okay.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-09-14
<tuxxy> hey who designed ubot4
<Pici> The main bot plugins were originally written by Seveas (Dennis Kaarsemaker), but have been maintained more recently by tsimpson (Terence Simpson). They're running on supybot.
<tuxxy> suupybot really damn, I assumed it was eggdrop
<Pici> !botclone
<ubottu> Ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html
<jpds> tuxxy: In Ubuntu, Python is all.
<tuxxy> I see
<tuxxy> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.14+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<ubot4> tuxxy: firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.14+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<ubot2> tuxxy: firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.14+build2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 67 kB, installed size 124 kB
<tuxxy> thats the script I wanted to add to mine
<jussi01> tuxxy: its the encylopedia plugin for supybot
<jussi01> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tuxxy> hmm it is, but how did you add the package databse please
<Pici> jussi01: Thats the packageinfo plugin I thought.
<jussi01> tuxxy: the factoids are there ^^
<jussi01> oh, sorry, so it is
 * jussi01 was thinking factoids
<Pici> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak/files/head%3A/PackageInfo/
<jussi01> tuxxy: it just pulls from the ubuntu repos.
<tuxxy> ok thanks Pici Ill try and add it to mine now
<tuxxy> hey guys one last thing, I want to install the preconfigured packageinfo plugin for my supybot would I still need to run supybot-plugin-create script
<Pici> tuxxy: Nope, just download the script files, put them in a directory where the bot is already looking for plugins (you can have more than one, see @config supybot.directories.plugins, and just @load PackageInfo
<tuxxy> ok thanks gain Pici :D
<tuxxy> anyone here can help me configure packageinfo plugin for my bot please
<jussi01> tuxxy: #ubuntu-bots ;)
<tuxxy> ok sure
<tuxxy> Guys do I need root on a machines to run packageinfor plugin?
<niko> no
<niko> look at read me
<tuxxy> niko perhaps you could help me then, I have it configured and loaded however I fail when running the final 2 scripts to update the /apt folder
<tuxxy> I did look at readme but I am stuck now =/
<niko> have you fill each source.list as mentionned ?
<tuxxy> http://pastebin.com/m536f46fe
<tuxxy> yes my sources.list is here http://pastebin.com/m494d8a96
<tuxxy> do I need to chmod +x sources.list
<niko> have you only jaunty on mentionned distrib ?
<tuxxy> well yes I try to get it working with Jaunty first then maybe I add extras but struggling to even have just Jaunty work =/
<niko> take a look at config.py
<niko> and add remove old one
<tuxxy> ok what am I looking for
<tuxxy> ok 1 sec
<tuxxy> niko http://pastebin.com/m24f463c8
<tuxxy> I needed to edit aptdir = something("Where should the apt directory be? (<botdir>/data/apt for example)") ?
<tuxxy> in config.pl
<niko> load the plugin
<tuxxy> I did load it
<niko> and after user !config blablablabal dir
<tuxxy> I already did
<jpds> tuxxy: Did you put your apt cache as literally the /apt directory?
<tuxxy> yes
<tuxxy> bin/apt
<tuxxy> aptdir = something("Where should the apt directory be? (<botdir>/data/apt for example)") should I change that
<tuxxy> help-b0t> The operation succeeded.
<tuxxy> <tuxxy> @info firefox
<tuxxy> <help-b0t> Jaunty is not a valid distribution []
<niko> tuxxy: you have to fill full path
<niko> like /home/bot/data/apt
<jussi01> tuxxy: one again, this belongs in #ubuntu-bots
<niko> yes don't grow up poor log rate we have here :)
<niko> hi jussi01 :)
<jussi01> hiya niko
<jussi01> Im hardly around, sorry
<niko> np
<tuxxy> DIR=/home/t/tuxxy/bin/apt
<niko> tuxxy: as jussi01 mentionned, please use #ubuntu-bots
<tuxxy> =( its empty though
<tuxxy> I give up lol
<tuxxy> ok guys so if packageinfo plugin does not require root then why do I have permission errors when running the 2 final scripts to complete the installation
<tuxxy> can someone tell me who created the packgeinfo plugin please, I need to speak with them?
<niko> read .py files header
<tuxxy> Terence Simpson?
<tuxxy> niko perhaps you can help me now, I have followed the README and done all the steps
<niko> i go bed now
<tuxxy> ok night
<niko> thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2009-09-15
<tuxxy> hello allo does anyone know how I would request a ubotu in my channel.  The reason being I have spent 6 hours already trying to configure packageinfo on my personal bot and it still doesnt function =/
<tuxxy> anyone here ever install packageinfo python plugin?
<jussi01> tuxxy: again, this is offtopic for this channel.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-09-16
<mac9416> Hello, where can I find some rather technical APT information?
<mac9416>  #ubuntu just doesn't seem like the place :-P
<etank> is it possible to get ubot3 and locobot_1 removed from a channel?
<etank> actually just the locobot
<mac9416> etank, can you just kickban it?
<etank> mac9416: true. but is that the desired way to handle it?
<mac9416> etank, I have no idea. I dropped in here for help ~1hour ago and everything's very quite :-P
<etank> mac9416: i see :)
<mac9416> It's probably not the nice way to do it, but it works ;-)
<etank> actuall if i just kicked it it came right back
<etank> a kickban did keep it away
<mac9416> Right, you have to kickban it.
<m4v> there isn't much activity here at this hour I believe
<mac9416> m4v, ah, OK.
<etank> we removed the ban though in favor of doing things the proper way (if there is one)
<mac9416> Right.
<m4v> etank: I'm sure an admin of the bot will show up, just wait a while
<Pici> etank: The locobot is administrated by the ubuntu-eu team, admin@ubuntu-eu.org
<Pici> I don't know who the point of contact is off the top of my head
<etank> Pici: do you recommend waiting around in here or sending an email?
<etank> i can do either
<Pici> etank: I suggest sending an email
<etank> will do. thanks Pici
<m4v> looks like I was removed from #ubuntu-es access list, does anyone know anything? I wasn't notified
<m4v> ok. erUSUL restored me in u-es access list, p3l|c4n0 was online yesterday for a few hours, so maybe he removed me for some reason
<jpds> m4v: That's just awesome.
<jpds> ...in a bad way.
<m4v> I don't suppose he simpatizes with me, does he? :P
<niko> if to keep your life sane
<niko> it's
<tuxxy> hey all I know this isnt the place for discussion regarding bots but #ubuntu-bots is empty and I had a question relating to the repository which packageinfo plugin uses on my bot, I hope this is allowed in this channel
#ubuntu-irc 2009-09-17
<m4v> terrific
<m4v> again I'm out of u-es access list
<m4v> I'll try to talk with p3l|c4n0 (i'm not gonna like this)
<m4v> meh, I won't argue anymore...
<ZachK18> hello?
<ZachK18> anyone here?
#ubuntu-irc 2009-09-18
<m4v> Pricey, elky, nalioth: hi, was anyone of you able to contact p3l|c4n0 about last meeting? it seems he will silently deactivate any new op not appointed by him.
<m4v> i talked with him about why he removed me, is because i did not follow the "standard procedure" for apply as an operator
<m4v> personally, is just an excuse, the last op assigned by him did not follow it either
<topyli> interesting. people actually want to be ops?
<m4v> dunno, I don't want to be op, I want to fix a channel
<bazhang> heh. must be insane!
 * nalioth mutters "spoken from experience"
 * nalioth runs
<bazhang> hehe
<DJones> I thought being made an "op" was a punishment for something done in an earlier life :)
<m4v> we should ask what erUSUL did in his previous life then
 * erUSUL ¬.¬
<bazhang> you have summoned him!
<erUSUL> XD
<erUSUL> bazhang: the nick means naked-for-you
<bazhang> zomg
<Pricey> m4v: We did get a response from him, and yes, he disagreed with the decision.
<niko> what's the next step in fact ?
<m4v> well then, I'm feed up with him, I could be nice and try again with his "standard procedure" (which isn't written clearly nowhere and yet he expects me to know and do to the letter): join a maillist that is mostly unrelated to the channel and introduce myself, apply in the launchapad group (which i did before, but meh, looks like it did it wrong) and get the 50%+1 of the votes of the team members, not to
<m4v>  mention that most of them are inactive and erUSUL and roaksoak votes aren't enough because it doesn't sum 50%+1
<m4v> but I won't.
<m4v> the last ops assigned by him did not do any of that stuff, and he isn't active nor does anythign useful in the channel
<m4v> op*
#ubuntu-irc 2009-09-19
<leo_rockway> I don't know if this is the right place, but I'd like to leave a complain on m4v, op in #ubuntu-es
<leo_rockway> he's banning people without reasons
<leo_rockway> it's not the first time he does it either
<m4v> no I'm not, told you to quit  the offtopic, as you won't listen. very well.
<mctpyt> hello
<leo_rockway> m4v: you did as much offtopic as I did
<leo_rockway> and yet you don't ban yourself
<leo_rockway> you're applying rules to other people that you don't apply to yourself
<leo_rockway> but I'm not here to talk to you, because you don't listen
<leo_rockway> I'd like some other op to take disciplinary action on you
<leo_rockway> since you're not capable of doing your job as an OP
<m4v> yeah, you're talking about me telling you to stop
<leo_rockway> no, you were rude to someone
<leo_rockway> and I told you that wasn't the way
<leo_rockway> and you tried to silence me saying it was offtopic
<m4v> listen, I know you well, this isn't the first time you push the bounds
<leo_rockway> this isn't the first time you ban people without reasons
<leo_rockway> and I had enough of it
<m4v> yes, I'm sure, I have a tip: listen to what others tell you
<leo_rockway> m4v: please refrain from talking to me.
<niko> a line in log file
#ubuntu-irc 2010-09-20
<vish> !away | easter_egg
<ubottu> easter_egg: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<vish> meeting channel seems to be flooded just with those today... o.0
<easter_egg> ok
<easter_egg> I will disable this function in my bouncer
<easter_egg> vish, when I stay off-line, my nick change to |off
<easter_egg> vish, *status> Module [awaynick] unloaded
<vish> easter_egg: thx.. :) but mostly people avoid it.. i just happened to mention since you came back online now :)
<easter_egg> ok
<Penguinista>  I was wondering, is this some-kind of Gnome drawback or something else, why I cannot install two applications at the same time?
<erUSUL> support in #ubuntu
<gouki> Good evening. I have a question regarding the founder of a LoCo team channel. Currently the Portuguese LoCo team has, as the founder of the channel, a person that belongs to another LoCo. Would it make sense someone from the Portuguese LoCo to have such privileges?
<erUSUL> gouki: ask nicely that founder to give the +F to apropiate people ?
<gouki> erUSUL, he refuses. Say's it doesn't make sense.
<erUSUL> gouki: can you explain more? what are the two LoCos ? portuguese and?
<gouki> erUSUL, it's not a problem between LoCos, but the founder is from the Brazilian LoCo.
<gouki> We are currently re-organizing everything within our team (mailing lists, wikis, etc), and we can't seem to do anything regarding the channel.
<erUSUL> anyway.. i'm going to ping council members ... Pici; tsimpson nhandler jussi ....
<gouki> xhaker, is the loco team leader.
<nhandler> Yes erUSUL ?
<erUSUL> nhandler: gouki here wants a channel "transfered" i guess it is the council the one that have to mediate here??
<nhandler> gouki: Why does he say it doesn't make sense to make someone from the actual LoCo the founder? And what exactly are you unable to currently do that needs +F?
<gouki> nhandler, sorry, but I can't answer your first question. Wish I could. Regarding the second one, currently nothing. Our idea was to have control of the channel the LoCo uses. For example, if one day the current founder decides to leave/not use IRC, the channel won't have anyone with full privileges.
<gouki> We just thought it would make sense to have everything related to our LoCo managed by our members.
<xhaker> Actually the answer to the first question is: "because i was first."
<gouki> xhaker, you're actually quoting?
<xhaker> nope, he said something along those lines
<xhaker> let me check the log
<nhandler> gouki: Well, I would like to talk to the founder before taking any real action. If there is a particular task you need done right now that you don't have access to do, feel free to ask. Susana also appears to have sufficient access to carry out most tasks.
<nhandler> gouki: What would be great would be if you could compose an email to the current founder asking him to grant someone from the LoCo +F. CC the IRCC (and maybe the LC as well. both are private lists).
<xhaker> nhandler: i wrote an email like that, but didn't CC. he didn't answer and i had to track him on irc to get the answer
<xhaker> "
<nhandler> xhaker: Well, he hasn't been seen on IRC in almost 3 weeks
<nhandler> Could you try sending another email with the CCs? If there is no response, we can decide what to do at that point
<xhaker> Talked with him on irc on Sep 1 according to the logs "Log opened Wed Sep 01 20:52:38 2010"
<xhaker> nhandler: I'll write the email tomorrow and will CC to the lists
<xhaker> nhandler: thanks for your time :)
<nhandler> xhaker: Thanks a lot. Like I said, if there is a particular channel maintenance task that needs to get carried out in the meantime, feel free to ask
<gouki> nhandler, thanks a lot!
#ubuntu-irc 2010-09-21
<vish> how do i update a bot factoid?
<rww> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<vish> using !factoid-#ubuntu-bugs is <reply> foo       ..keeps giving error
 * vish goes readin
<rww> submitting suggestions for channel-specific factoids is currently broken due to a bug
<vish> ah!
<rww> I'd drop by #ubuntu-ops and suggest it manually :)
<vish> oh, thats a scary place :)
<Tm_T> is not
<vish> well, it *does* scare me.. ;)  ok.. will ask there
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-bugs, vish said: !tags is <reply> We use some common tags for tracking bugs on Launchpad.net See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags for common usage.
<vish> yay!
<Tm_T> vish: glad I was of any help
<vish> Tm_T: thanks.. :)
<regeya> ok, anyone have any idea what I've got set wrong in irssi that I'm still seeing FloodBot's msgs to everyone who joins #ubuntu-unregged?
<regeya> I'm seeing this in #ubuntu btw.
<regeya> last time I had that happen (client is apparently joining #ubuntu before ident is verified)
<regeya> ...I had someone direct me to this channel.
<erUSUL> regeya: maybe #ubuntu-ops is better place
<Pici> Your client is misconfigured if you're seeing messages in #ubuntu-unregged in #ubuntu
#ubuntu-irc 2010-09-22
<ubot2> Silver_Fox_ called the ops in #ubuntu-beginners ()
<nhandler> Hmm...Does it make sense to have ops factoid calls show up here? It makes sense for the core channels and #ubuntu-ops, since the people in that channel actually have access to deal with issues. But for a lot of the non-core channels, most of the people here would be unable to do anything (and the hilight from ubottu in the channels should be enough)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-09-23
<jussi> nhandler: I think it does, as for instance I a not in a lot of channels that I have access in via the ircc.
<nhandler> jussi: Yes, but only 5 out of 72 people have access to that account.
<gnomefreak> incomming
<gnomefreak> crap
<gnomefreak> i cant change channels
<bazhang> heh
<gnomefreak> :( /win isnt working
<gnomefreak> oh well im stuck
<gnomefreak> bazhang: is there docs on how to become an op? i was thinking there was but i cant find it
<bazhang> !canibeanop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<gnomefreak> oh
<bazhang> :)
<gnomefreak> obengdako: read links above
<gnomefreak> ok so i was typing .win #
<gnomefreak> its way too early on a bad day it seems
<obengdako> okay thanks
<bazhang> welcome
<obengdako> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements is not really loading
<bazhang> works fine here
<obengdako> okay now loaded it in firefox opera was taking some time
<Aqaz> How to unignore?
<bazhang> Aqaz, which irc client
<Aqaz> xchat-gnome
<Aqaz> I want the command for it though
<bazhang> #xchat-gnome may help
<Aqaz> bazhang: qwert would like to talk to you
<bazhang> Aqaz, this is not a chat channel
<Aqaz> bazhang: Yes. When did I say it is? Which channel can give me command based help on my question?
<bazhang> #xchat-gnome
<qwert> Huh?
<qwert> Who are you Aqaz?
#ubuntu-irc 2010-09-24
<Qwert> Many users are logging in IRC then they quit and they again log in. In the process, their address changes. How?
<elky> Qwert, Thats freenode making sure clients update the hostmasks
<Qwert> elky: Okay
<Omega> I would like to request ubottu for #ubuntu-tour.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-09-25
<casa> hola
<casa> hello
<casa> el bot uBOT-fr me ha estado baneando durante 5 minutos sin razon alguna, cada vez que me vuelvo a conectar me banea, no se que hacer
<xangua> hey niko, what's wrong with ubotu-fr¿¿ in #ubuntu-es
<gerti> hello
<bazhang> hi
<gerti> anyone no if we can test if a user is online on irc ?
<bazhang> try to /whois them
<gerti> i use xchat-gnome
<bazhang> what nick
<gerti> yours :)
<bazhang>   /whois nickname
<gerti> it did nothing
<gerti> maybe my irc client is not so good
<bazhang> not sure about xchat-gnome  I use xchat
<bazhang> you could try in #xchat-gnome channel
<gerti> thank you ;)
<bazhang> welcome
<gerti> you don't have some crash with xchat ?
<gerti> is it stable ?
<bazhang> nope
<bazhang> very
<gerti> on ubuntu ?
<bazhang> uh yeah
<gerti> ok i will test it
<bazhang> good
<gerti> what do you do with you ubuntu ?
<gerti> you
<gerti> your*
<bazhang> me with me?
<gerti> with your computer
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic for chat please
<gerti> irc client are not so intuitive
<gerti> thanks for your help ;)
<bazhang> np
<gerti> bazhang, the whois result is displayed on the status panel
<gerti> because of that i didn't see it
<gerti> so now it's ok.
#ubuntu-irc 2011-09-19
<savvas> Can I activate my cloak please? https://launchpad.net/~medigeek -- I got my Batman mask on and I could use the cloak to fight crime and all... just kidding :)
<savvas> pardon, my ubuntu member cloak
<Pici> savvas: Shouldn't be a problem.  topyli, tsimpson, elky, jussi ^^
<savvas> thank you Pici!
<savvas> can someone activate my ubuntu member cloak please? https://launchpad.net/~medigeek
<Pici> savvas: I pinged the people who can do that for you earlier, you'll need to wait for them.
<savvas> alright
<WereWolf> hi, I would like to have some logs removed please
<WereWolf> I would like to remove this page, http://gu.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2007/11/06/%23ubuntu-cy.html
<Nafallo> dear jpds, can ubot2 reply to !info in #ubuntu-se please? potential love, /N
<macer1> Hello
<macer1> Are some ubottu dev's there?
<rww> macer1: best to ask your actual question and see if someone knows the answer
<macer1> OK
<macer1> When I say: bug 568611 ubottu displays info
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 568611 in linux (Ubuntu) "Screen brightness control fails on Dell Studio 1558" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/568611
<macer1> but when i say #568611
<macer1> it is not
<macer1> annoying
<rww> right, because #568611 doesn't match ubottu's regex for bug stuff, which is deliberately tight to avoid accidental triggers
<rww> use the right syntax :)
<macer1> hmm...
<macer1> ok. it it was made specially like that, ok
<rww> yeah, "working as intended" :)
<macer1> ok ;)
<macer1> thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2011-09-20
<JoseeAntonioR> Sorry, is dinda1 here?
<rww> nope
<JoseeAntonioR> rww Do you know how to contact her?
<rww> online elsewhere on IRC, you can use /msg dinda1 some message goes here
<Unit193> FloodBotK's are having issues again in #kubuntu :P
<JoseeAntonioR> Thanks.
<rww> Unit193: thanks
<Unit193> rww: No problem. It's slow now
<macer1> Hello
<Pici> hi. Anything we can do for you today?
<macer1> Yes ;)
<macer1> Does ubottu have cool plugin "seen", like our bot on #ubuntu-pl? It is really useful ;)
<Pici> No.
<macer1> Works like this
<macer1> `seen bikstopa
<macer1> <Przekliniak> macer1: bikstopa was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 2 days, 15 hours, 38 minutes, and 41 seconds ago: <bikstopa> ide spac. SD all :*
<macer1> It will be cool, can you add it :)?
<Pici> With the number of channels ubottu is in, and the unique number of people it sees, it would be too much overhead to an already overworked bot.
<Pici> You can use /msg nickserv info somenick  instead, if the person is identified to their account.
<macer1> Last seen 22 minutes, 8 seconds ago.
<macer1> This works too ;)
<macer1> Thanks
<Pici> np
<nyuszika7h> supybot has that feature, why not just port it to Encyclopedia?
<nyuszika7h> So users could use it even on bots with defaultignore, like ubottu.
<macer1> Can MeetBot join #ubuntu-bots, so users can test it :D?
<macer1> ?
<Pici> What is meetbot?
<macer1> meetingology
<macer1> it is on #ubuntu-meeting
<Mkaysi> Encyclopedia is meant to store factoids, not to be Seen plugin, I think. t simpson can probably confirm this.
<macer1> Can meetingology join #ubuntu-bots
<macer1> ?
<Mkaysi> Ask it's owner
<macer1> it is ubuntu bot
<Pici> I don't really see an advantage to having that bot in there, as it changes the channel topic and logs information elsewhere... I think it would be too much setup just to drop it into a channel for test use.
<macer1> Is there a channel where I can test it?
<macer1> AlanBell and ayrton are meetbot oweners
<Pici> You should talk to alanbell about it then.
<macer1> Cool, AlanBell has got #meetingology
<macer1> there is a bot for testing there
<Mkaysi> Why anyone didn't told me about that channel?
<macer1> Because you didn't ask
<nyuszika7h> NO
<nyuszika7h> oops
<nyuszika7h> wrong channel
<macer1> nyuszika7h, :)
<Unit193> I think FloodbotK's are having issues again, and I saw sdhasu (~Adium@c-66-30-168-93.hsd1.ma.comcast.net) join (Had issues before)
<Unit193> rww: Lj|L already got them
<rww> Unit193: I know, but since this is a recurring issue, I'm going to sit in there from now on.
<Unit193> rww: Alright, I'm :X now
#ubuntu-irc 2011-09-21
<ubot5> In ubot5, Unit193 said: !no, pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<Unit193> ...And I just pinged myself
<rww> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<rww> Unit193: does pastebinit default to paste.ubuntu.com now?
<Unit193> rww: It does for me/in Natty
<Unit193> Checked it on a few computers (But they are all natty)
<Unit193> I try not to pickup on the little changes
<rww> LP #648298
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 648298 in pastebinit (Ubuntu) "pastebinit should use paste.ubuntu.com by default" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/648298
<m4v> pastebinti manpage says it defaults to http://pastebin.com
<m4v> even on natty
<rww> if I'm reading dates right, it should be fixed on >= natty
<Unit193> Well, I don't have any config to override it and it's defaulting to paste.ubuntu.com
<rww> and <= maverick still use pastebin.com
<rww> well, "fixed"
<rww> I'd rather just leave the factoid like it is, worst case people type in a few extra characters and it means we don't end up using some random pastebin site for pre-natty folks
<Unit193> Alright, sorry then. Side note: Manpage is wrong :P
<rww> LP #755997
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 755997 in pastebinit (Ubuntu) "man page gives incorrect default pastebin (should mention distro specific defaults)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/755997
<Unit193> Heh, just checking LP for that. I'll be hiding now
<Fuchs> just as a sidenote: the jargon guy spamming in #ubuntu was exactly quited on freenodes social channel for this, and is well known for this
<Fuchs> ah, rww is here, he knows him
<rww> *nod*
<rww> surprised, I imagined we'd banned him from #ubuntu already
<Pici> Was being rather weird in #freenode earlier too.
 * Fuchs hicuddles teh rww and goes back to snoozemode
<rww> ^.^
#ubuntu-irc 2011-09-22
<bkerensa> rww: You around?
<Unit193> He has /away set
<rww> bkerensa: now I am!
<bkerensa> rww: a user was getting a bit offensive in offtopic
<bkerensa> all is well now rww :)
<rww> bkerensa: ah, okay. #ubuntu-ops for that in future :)
<bkerensa> kk
<elky> also, not bringing up inflammatory topics helps
<bkerensa> discussing breaking news is hardly provocative
<bkerensa> Just about as general as many things discussed in offtopic
<elky> Someone's murder isn't provocative?
<IdleOne> I wouldn't describe the carrying out of a death sentence as murder BUT the topic, no matter which side you are on, is provocative.
<macer1> is it normal that ubottu ignores me? i.e. @whoami
<macer1> @whoami
<ubot2> macer1: I don't recognize you.
<ubot4> macer1: I don't recognize you.
<macer1> but ubottu don't respond
<IdleOne> @whoami
<ubottu> IdleOne
<ubot4> IdleOne: I don't recognize you.
<ubot2> IdleOne: I don't recognize you.
<IdleOne> macer1: it appears so.
<macer1> so it is normal?
<IdleOne> I believe it is. ubottu tends not to respond to users it doesn't know when it comes to administrative functions
<macer1> How can I make ubottu know me :D?
<macer1> ubottu: hello. my nick is macer1. do you know me now?
<ikonia> macer1: is there a reason you keep messing with the bot
<ikonia> after you've been asked not to
<macer1> i am sorry
<macer1> just out of curiosity...
<Myrtti> @login
<lubotu1> Error: You are not identified
<ubot5> Error: You are not identified
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<lubotu3> Error: You are not identified
<lubotu2> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<IdleOne> macer1: ubottu only knows users that have been granted access
<Myrtti> löl
<macer1> IdleOne: ok I understand
<Myrtti> @whoami
<ubottu> myrtti
<ubot4> Myrtti: I don't recognize you.
<ubot2> Myrtti: I don't recognize you.
<macer1> I don't understand why ubottu said "<ubottu> Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail". I don't  posted any edit request o_O
<Myrtti> yes you did
<Myrtti> u bot tu: .... is ....
<IdleOne> macer1: because you did ubottu: my nick is ....
<ikonia> macer1: because you made an edit request and you don't have permissions to make edits, so it was forwarded to people who do have permission to make the request if it's a good request
<macer1> Oh, "is" makes ubottu edit request
<macer1> I didn't know that
<macer1> sorry
<IdleOne> when ubottu sees "anything" is ... it assume that is a edit request
<macer1> (please cancel it...)
<IdleOne> already cancelled
<macer1> thanks and sorry ;)
<IdleOne> no worries.
<Myrtti> not cancelled, ignored ;-)
<macer1> @whoami
<ubot4> macer1: macer1
<ubot2> macer1: macer1
<macer1> are ubots ubottu clones?
<ikonia> yes, local versions
<ikonia> for the loco channels and non-core channels
<macer1> so, if some channel owner ask for ubottu on his channel, there goes ubottu clone - ubotX?
<IdleOne> most likely.
<macer1> OK
<ikonia> as long as it's an official ubuntu channel
<macer1> I looked at wiki page of OP requirements. Do I understand it correctly? Just apply to team on launchpad and if there will be need for new OP, IRC Council will look for persons who want to apply?
<IdleOne> correct
<macer1> So what can I do now, is just apply to IRC team?
<macer1> on LP
<IdleOne> follow the steps on the wiki :)
<macer1> OK, I am following, so clicking to join team ;)
<Pici> 'irc-team' is deprecated iirc.
<IdleOne> I think it's now ~irc-CHANNEL-ops
<macer1> Oops, computer reset. I am back
<macer1> IdleOne: so https://launchpad.net/~irc-ubuntu-ops ?
<macer1> for main ubuntu channel
<IdleOne> correct
<macer1> Your request to join #ubuntu IRC Operators is awaiting approval. ;)
<macer1> cool
#ubuntu-irc 2011-09-23
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~mikeh789
<rww> holstein: is that a request for an ubuntu/member/ cloak :P?
<Unit193> jussi, elky, tsimpson, topyli ^^ holstein would like a cloak
<Unit193> rww: Yep
<holstein> rww: yes please :)
<holstein> no hurry...
<rww> that's good, because the IRCC people don't seem to be around :(
<holstein> :/
<elky> rww, cloak him please
<rww> elky, holstein: done
<elky> thanks
<Unit193> holstein: Congrats when you get back :D
<Unit193> And while someone is here, the !mint channel seems to be #linuxmint (http://www.linuxmint.com/contactus.php)
<rww> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<rww> heh, guess they changed it. it used to be -help I know
<rww> someone feel like hopping on spotchat and double-checking?
<Unit193> I'll connect and check
<rww> thanks. I would, but my hostname is non-public.
<Unit193> Oh dear, :facepalm: Don't look at their site :/ #linuxmint :Channel #linuxmint is forbidden, redirecting to #linuxmint-help: redirecting to #linuxmint-help
<Unit193> I'm not fond of giving my ip out
<rww> nice
<Unit193> Ain't I the idiot? :P
<rww> Nah, I blame this one on Mint.
<Unit193> Anyway, I'm sure you'll get to see me do other stuff like this later, have a nice day (Just watched Dr Who BTW :D )
<nlsthzn> our IRC channel #ubuntu-ae only has chanserv currently but used to have ubunulog as well but the bot seems to be missing in action (was looking for a log of our last meeting and saw there was no log :()... How do we get the bot back?
<IdleOne> nlsthzn: email rt@ubuntu.com for ubuntulog
<nlsthzn> IdleOne, k... wonder why he went missing :)
<IdleOne> happens
<nlsthzn> :) k, cool... cheers
<IdleOne> welcome
#ubuntu-irc 2011-09-24
<JoseeAntonioR> Hi! Someone here knows what happened with Classbot?
<PerfieM> OH, HELLO THERE
<PerfieM> So what is this channel used for?
<JoseeAntonioR> PerfieM This is the channel where IRC operators can discuss.
<PerfieM> Discuss what they did over the weekend?
<PerfieM> A chance to build a friendship?
<PerfieM> Get advice from a fellow IRCer?
<rww> PerfieM: It's like #ubuntu-ops except for non-core Ubuntu channels.
<PerfieM> rww: Wow, fancy meeting you here!
<rww> (The core channels are https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/Scope )
<PerfieM> rww: But I can idle in here RIGHT?!
<rww> PerfieM: yes
<PerfieM> I mean, I wont get kicked or anything like that right?
<rww> PerfieM: not for idling in here, no
<PerfieM> What will I get kicked for?
<rww> PerfieM: You'd get kicked if you broke our guidelines, same as our other channels.
<PerfieM> interesting
<PerfieM> very interesting
<PerfieM> I'll keep that in mind, chief
<Unit193> Takes the fun out of it if you *can* idle?
<rww> apparently
#ubuntu-irc 2011-09-25
<TheEvilPhoenix> how does ubot interface with the LaunchPad bug trackers for packages?  I'm interested in wondering whether I'd be able to get similar functionality for the project I have on Launchpad
<TheEvilPhoenix> s/packages/projects/
<rww> !botclone
<ubottu> ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<rww> it's the Bugtracker plugin in there
<rww> I dunno if it ever got rewritten to use launchpadlib though, and if not, I'd recommend looking into that instead
<TheEvilPhoenix> rww:  any particular configs that i need to do for that plugin?
<TheEvilPhoenix> to make it work with the launchpad bug trackers
<TheEvilPhoenix> s/trackers/tracker system/
<rww> no idea, look at the code, it's in there somewhere :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<lubotu3> SterniX called the ops in #ubuntu-ir ()
<Unit193> topyli: PM?
<topyli> Unit193: sure
<Tm_T> lure
<LjL> cure
<Unit193> Mure
#ubuntu-irc 2012-09-17
<Legilson_> é nois
<Myrtti> hi
#ubuntu-irc 2012-09-20
<ricotz> AlanBell, hello :), i was looking to get an ubuntu/member cloak -- https://launchpad.net/~ricotz
<k1l> ricotz: looks good, just wait for the IRCC to wake up to confirm :)
<ricotz> k1l, thanks, do i have do ping one, or have I already done everything?
<k1l> well, we could highlight topyli Tm_T funkyHat or Pici instead :)
<Pici> oho
<k1l> seems like they dont have a highlight on ircc
<ricotz> ah :)
<Pici> one moment
<ricotz> Pici, hi, you are a IRCC too ;)
<ricotz> Pici, k1l , thanks!
<k1l> congrats ricotz :)
<Pici> ricotz: grats
#ubuntu-irc 2012-09-21
<bazhang> Autrax, you were banned from #ubuntuforums
<Autrax> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12251874
<Autrax> ok
<Autrax> becuase i talking with admin of forum
<Autrax> but other admin or moderator enter and ban me
<Autrax> idk why
<Autrax> without reason
<bazhang> Autrax, let me check the logs, just a moment
<Autrax> ok
<Autrax> He's just trying to ignore me on the forum and in the chat.
<Autrax> He knows that he was wrong when he closed my topic.
<Autrax> on forum
<bazhang> Autrax, be patient I am checking. stop talking about this in #ubuntu
<Autrax> okey
<bazhang> Autrax, do you understand me, yes or no
<Autrax> YES
<Autrax> i stoped write on #ubuntu
<Autrax> we about environment programm
<Autrax> no about admin problem
<Autrax> I do not know where works administrator, but he wrote me something about Google in PM on the forum. It seems he did not like what I wrote about Google.
<bazhang> Autrax, asking in #ubuntu , or being unkind/unfriendly to people in #ubuntuforums is not the way to solve it
<Autrax> he provokes
<bazhang> Autrax, you need to discuss with that op if you wish to get unbanned in #ubuntuforums
<Autrax> it does not perform its duties He closed my topic without reason
<Autrax> no
<bazhang> Autrax, thats an issue with the ubuntuforums.com moderator
<Autrax> I need unclose my topic on forum please
<bazhang> Autrax, complaining about it on irc wont help that
<Autrax> Where do I complain to the admin forum?
<bazhang> Autrax, complain about what
<Autrax> about bad admin
<ms_daisy> The resolution center. http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=123
<Autrax> he close my topic
<bazhang> Autrax, what post
<Autrax> he is nonadequate
<Autrax> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12251699#post12251699
<Autrax> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12251874#post12251874
<bazhang> Autrax, stop posting that. I am reading it now
<Autrax> okey
<bazhang> Autrax, the moderator told you very clearly why the topic was closed, and what you needed to do to get it accepted again
<bazhang> Autrax, the privacy policies of Google have nothing to do with Ubuntu
<Autrax> Where do I complain about the board administrator, I want to replace it.
<Autrax> him
<bazhang> Autrax, your post was closed very correctly. you were told what to do to get it accepted.
<bazhang> Autrax, email the ubuntuforums.org administrators if you wish some other resolution
<bazhang> Autrax, coming here to IRC to complain is not the way to get it resolved
<Autrax> I will write in Canonical and Shuttleworth
<bazhang> Autrax, they dont control the ubuntuforums
<ms_daisy> Autrax, you're not listening.  You have to complain at ubuntuforums.org.
<ms_daisy> Those are the only people that care.
<smartboyhw> Autrax, is it really difficult to accept?
<Autrax> ubuntuforums.org use copyrights on Canonical
<Autrax> they can control this forum
<bazhang> smartboyhw, lets not get too many people involved here, please
<smartboyhw> bazhang: Sorry. I will be watching though
<bazhang> Autrax, as ms_daisy said, email the ubuntuforums.org moderators. there is nothing more to discuss here
<Autrax> he is Administrator
<Autrax> i will write to moderators?
<bazhang> Autrax, thats not right
<AlanBell> Autrax: tell you what, look up information about SElinux which is the answer to your actual question.
<bazhang> canonical and shuttleworth have nothing to do with it. Please email the correct address.
<Autrax> What e-mail?
<Autrax> plz
<Autrax> bazhang
<Autrax> forum use copyrights of Canonical
<Autrax> Canonical may prohibit them from doing so
<Autrax> Canonical has a direct impact.
<AlanBell> Autrax: do you want to complain, or find out more about sandboxing applications in Ubuntu?
<Autrax> Me use this http://ubuntuforums.org/sendmessage.php ?
<Autrax> ok
<Autrax> I'm sure it will not work. I'm just wasting my time. I must write to Canonical.
<AlanBell> do you have a support contract with Canonical?
<Autrax> bazhang, thanks for help
<Autrax> bb
#ubuntu-irc 2012-09-22
<ubot5> In #ubuntuforums, llua said: !support <<EOF What is the meaning of life?; EOF
#ubuntu-irc 2013-09-16
<yoo213> !ops| Bazhang is a midgit
<ubottu> Bazhang is a midgit: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Tm_T> how many loco channels did ozysimpson hit?
<lubotu3> In lubotu3, bigcalm said: rat is The Real Ale Train. 21st September 2013, Hants
<lubotu3> In lubotu3, bigcalm said: rat is The Real Ale Train. A yearly Ubuntu UK loco event to celebrate friends, trains and ale. 21st September 2013, Hampshire, UK: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/2320-real-ale-train/
<jussi> !rat-#ubuntu-uk | for onlookers
<ubottu> for onlookers: The Real Ale Train. A yearly Ubuntu UK loco event to celebrate friends, trains and ale. 21st September 2013, Hampshire, UK: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/2320-real-ale-train/
#ubuntu-irc 2013-09-18
<WebbyIT> hi guys, I'm a new Ubuntu Member \o/ and I would like to setup a cloak
<WebbyIT> My LP profile is https://launchpad.net/~rpadovani
<k1l> WebbyIT: looks good to me, congratulations. just wait some time until the IRCC confirms and the staff will set the cloak
<WebbyIT> k1l, ok, thanks :)
<mapreri> As WebbyIT I just became an Ubuntu member. Can you give me a cloak? (My lp name is mapreri)
<k1l> Tm_Tr: Pici can you have a look? (since you are not /away)
<Pici> Pricey: still active?  Could we please get an ubuntu/member cloak for both WebbyIT and mapreri here? ubuntu/member/webbyit and ubuntu/member/mapreri respectively.
<Myrtti> oh.
<Myrtti> hold on, poking someone
<Myrtti> I'd do it myself but I'm in a bus on my mobile
<niko> Pici, WebbyIT, mapreri done, congrats
<mapreri> niko:  thank you much :)
<Myrtti> congrats from me too
<Pici> niko: thanks :)
<Pici> also congrats :)
<WebbyIT> thanks guys :)
<xnox> seems like the ubottu bug lookup is not working
<xnox> on ubuntu-* channels.
<Pici> xnox: wfm
<xnox> bug 1
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<xnox> hm, seems to work now.
<xnox> Pici: doesn't work in #ubuntu-release channel for example.
<xnox> and #ubuntu-kernel
<Pici> ubottu isn't in #ubuntu-release
<ubottu> Pici: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> thanks ubottu
<xnox> :(
<Pici> jpds_: Could you take a look at ubot2`, it doesn't seem to be responding to commands.
<RoyK> hi
<Pici> hi
<RoyK> I was removed from the op list from ubuntu-no just now by a guy that hasn't done much in years
<RoyK> because I opposed him being totalitarian
<bluesabre> Hello, I became an ubuntu member today, and would like to request an ubuntu irc nick
<bluesabre> my launchpad account is here: https://launchpad.net/~smd-seandavis
<bluesabre> s/nick/cloak
#ubuntu-irc 2013-09-19
<IdleOne> bluesabre: looks good, just wait for a member of the IRCC to get the cloak applied.
<bluesabre> Thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> also, congrats!
<bluesabre> thanks!
#ubuntu-irc 2013-09-20
<AlanBell> bluesabre: hi, were you waiting for a cloak?
<Myrtti> :-)
<AlanBell> yeah, that all looks fine, staff can we have an ubuntu/member/bluesabre cloak for bluesabre please
<Myrtti> tadah!
<Pici> woo
<Pici> thanks Myrtti :)
<Myrtti> no problemos
<Tm_T> bluesabre: congrats (:
<cjohnston> AlanBell: is it possible to get someone to setup #ubuntu-ci-eng with the correct flags and such for maintaining the channel?
<AlanBell> sure cjohnston :)
<AlanBell> staff, can ubuntuirccouncil have +fF in #ubuntu-ci-eng please
 * Myrtti has a looksee
 * Myrtti squints
<AlanBell> thanks Myrtti
<Myrtti> you're welcome ^____^
<bluesabre> thanks everyone!
#ubuntu-irc 2013-09-21
<Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> interesting email
<ubot5> NSA_ called the ops in #bzr ()
<AlanBell> chortle
<AlanBell> but why is ubot5 in #bzr?
<AlanBell> oh, canonical project I guess
#ubuntu-irc 2014-09-17
<mbruzek> Hello ubuntu-irc, I just got my Ubuntu membership and I read that I can now ask for a cloak.  My launchpad profile is here:  https://launchpad.net/~mbruzek
<mbruzek> Is there any other information that you would need to set me up with a cloak?
<Fuchs> Nope, you just need to wait for both a member of IRCC and staff showing up
<Fuchs> have a seat and some peanuts
<mbruzek> thanks Fuchs
<hggdh> staff -- please add a cloak ubuntu/member/mbruzek for mbruzek
<mbruzek> Thank you hggdh
<hggdh> mbruzek: my pleasure, and congrats
 * mbruzek is very excited right now!
<hggdh> Keep on, it *is* fun :-)
<niko> you are now cloaked mbruzek, congrats
<Fuchs> that was incredibly fast for this channel
<Fuchs> ah, niko.
<hggdh> niko: thank you
<mbruzek> niko, Fuchs, and hggdh Thanks for responding and adding me.
<Fuchs> You're welcome, and congratulations
<hggdh> mbruzek: if you do not use it yet, you might want to look at logging in to freenode via SASL
<mbruzek> hggdh, I use xchat, and can set a password on the FreeNode network.  How can I tell if that is using SASL?  I am reading this link: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Fuchs> mbruzek: it's spelled freenode,
<Fuchs> mbruzek: see http://freenode.net/sasl/  for instructions for xchat,
<Fuchs> mbruzek: or consider switching to hexchat, an xchat fork with a couple more features, including SASL out of the box, while you need a script for XChat
<Fuchs> note that it is mandatory. The only thing it will do is ensure that you already have your cloak on connect, which makes it a bit less annoying for channels you auto-join  (as without SASL you join them uncloaked, part, rejoin cloaked, which makes it 3 lines instead of one)
<mbruzek> Fuchs, OK I will look at hexchat and SASL
<Fuchs> that should be trivial to set up, then. But again: not mandatory  (actually just seen that I missed a not in the earlier message. Sorry. It is obviously _not_ mandatory :))
<mbruzek> Hello Fuchs, I am having trouble with SASL and quassel.  When I created the network and checked the SASL box I could not connect, I had to revert back to using the password for freenode.
<Fuchs> mbruzek: I am not really familiar with Quassel, but did it give you a good error message?
<Fuchs> meh
<Fuchs> [16:46:30] <Fuchs> mbruzek: I am not really familiar with Quassel, but did it give you a good error message?    (before you left)
<tinoco> hello guys, i was accepted today into Ubuntu community and I would like to use the following cloak - "other/cloak/ubuntu.nickname" - to my nick, if possible. is this the right place ?
<tinoco> https://launchpad.net/~inaddy
<Unit193> Generally speaking, staff don't like to do dual cloaks as much.
<Unit193> And yes, this is the right place.
<tinoco> Unit193: do you see any problem having "canonical/tinoco/ubuntu.inaddy" ?
<hggdh> tinoco: we can give you ubuntu/member/tinoco... and it will replace your current cloak
<Fuchs> it would be ubuntu.member.inaddy,
<Fuchs> that is a so called dual cloak, which is very much meh
<tinoco> hggdh: thats good enough for me
<tinoco> yep.. i'll keep the ubuntu/member only then
<tinoco> better :D
<Unit193> hggdh: His account is 'inaddy'.
<hggdh> Unit193: yep, just checked it :-)
<Unit193> \o/
<tinoco> :D
<Unit193> tinoco: Congrats.  Also, I'm a nobody, just here to help out. :)
<tinoco> really appreciate
<tinoco> :D
<hggdh> staff, please set cloak ubuntu/member/inaddy for tinoco
<hggdh> tinoco: anyways, your canonical cloak is still valid on the Canonical IRC
<tinoco> hggdh: must confess ubuntu cloak is better :D lol
<Unit193> hggdh: IRC team meeting still game for today?
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> Unit193: I am not sure, but I would not mind having it
<hggdh> (was AFK for quite a while, just returning)
<tinoco> hggdh: is that it ? do i need to do anything else ?
<tinoco> (just reconnect ? :)
<hggdh> tinoco: now we wait a bit to see if any staffer answers; if not, I will request it on #freenode
<tinoco> hggdh: cool. thank u very much
<hggdh> tinoco: once it is set, you should automagically be re-cloaked
<tinoco> :D
<hggdh> tinoco: BTW, congrats on achieving Ubuntu membership
<tinoco> thank you.. really happy to be part of the community
<Unit193> mquin seems active now.
<hggdh> going there
<hggdh> tinoco: thomas (freenode staffer) is waiting on a confirmation you want the cloak
<tinoco> cool
<tinoco> hggdh: i'll pvt him
<tinoco> tks
<tinoco> hggdh: tinoco has userhost ~inaddy@ubuntu/member/inaddy and real name "rafael david tinoco"
<tinoco> thank you !!
<hggdh> tinoco: welcome :-) e bem-vindo
<tinoco> ;)
<Unit193> hggdh: Guess no meetin'. :P
<Letozaf> Hello, I have just been added to Ubuntu Members, I wanted to ask for a cloak, my launchpad profile is https://launchpad.net/~carla-sella
#ubuntu-irc 2014-09-18
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> do we have anyone from the council or extended irc team here - in the CC meeting we were going to catch up with you folks
<dholbach> → #ubuntu-meeting
<Letozaf_> Hello, I have just been added to Ubuntu Members, I wanted to ask for a cloak, my launchpad profile is https://launchpad.net/~carla-sella
<jose> IRCC^
<hggdh> Letozaf_: you will get a ubuntu/members/letosaf_ cloak, is this ok?
<hggdh> er
<hggdh> letozaf_
<Fuchs> hggdh: nope, she won't
<Letozaf_> Letozaf_, sorry
<rww> hggdh: (cloaks can't have underscores)
<Letozaf_> hggdh, I was on another channel for a while, yes that's fine, thanks
<hggdh> ah
<Fuchs> rww: my customer :(
 * hggdh keeps on learning
<Letozaf_> hggdh, it's letozaf (whith a z not s) :)
<Fuchs> hggdh: anyway, the restriction of the cloak having to be the account name is for unaffiliated cloaks only,
<Unit193> Letozaf is grouped to the same account.
<Fuchs> hggdh: so set whatever you want, usually trailing/leading _s get stripped, but you can set whatever you want. Including uppercase.
<hggdh> k, thank you
<Fuchs> (whatever you want: within technical boundaries. Hence: only ascii, minus a couple of characters, mainly _)
<rww> (although IRCC practice is all-lowercase and usually accountname except for stuff like this)
<hggdh> staff -- please set a cloak ubuntu/member/letozaf for Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> hggdh, thanks
<Unit193> errietta seems active.  Surprise, no stats p. :P
 * hggdh goes to #f
<Fuchs> aww, and I wanted to start making cricket sounds :(
<hggdh> Letozaf_: please keep with us meanwhile, freenode staff may want to confirm you accept the cloak
<Letozaf_> hggdh, ok
<Fuchs> Letozaf_: in the meantime you could, if interested and not using it yet, read through http://freenode.net/sasl/
<Fuchs> using that to auto-identify you will ensure you have the cloak on connect. It's optional though
<Fuchs> but since you have to wait a bit anyway ...
<Letozaf_> Fuchs, ok I will thanks
<Fuchs> you're welcome. And congratulations  *throws confetti*
<Letozaf_> Fuchs, :-) thanks
<Unit193> Letozaf_: Congrats.
<Letozaf_> Unit193, thanks :-)
<icesword> fuck
#ubuntu-irc 2014-09-19
<Unit193> hggdh: Don't mean to tell you want to do, but don't forget the IRCC blog, great excuse to post to it. :D
<hggdh> Unit193: indeed, good idea
<hggdh> thank you
#ubuntu-irc 2015-09-15
<Unit193> holstein: FWIW, Drone` can and will ban you.  This though was simply too many nick changes so he was muted, which prevents more, for 5 minutes.
<holstein> handy
<Unit193> Yes, I like Drone`.
<Unit193> I think notice to the channel is one it'll ban you for.
#ubuntu-irc 2015-09-18
<Unit193> Uhh, anyone an op in #ubuntu-women?
#ubuntu-irc 2018-09-17
<cgray15> Аllah iѕ dοiᥒɡ
<silphium> Aⅼlаh іѕ ԁoiᥒg
<silphium> ѕun is not doⅰᥒg Аllaһ іs dоіnɡ
<dcat1> Aⅼⅼah іs doiᥒg
<sfix> Αllah ⅰѕ dοiᥒɡ
<sfix> ѕuᥒ іѕ ᥒot ⅾoіnɡ Аⅼⅼɑһ iѕ dоinɡ
<sfix> ⅿooᥒ is ᥒഠt doiᥒg Aⅼⅼɑh ⅰѕ ԁoіnɡ
<qgTG8> Ꭺⅼlah is ԁoіng
<qgTG8> ѕuᥒ іs not doing Αllaһ is doiᥒg
<qgTG8> ⅿοoᥒ iѕ not dоinɡ Αllah ⅰs doinɡ
<eam6> Allah iѕ ԁоіng
<eam6> ѕ∪n ⅰѕ nоt dⲟіng Aⅼlah is ԁoⅰᥒg
<SuriAttacker> Aⅼlah is doing
<SuriAttacker> ѕuᥒ ⅰs nοt ԁoiᥒg Αllah is ԁⲟіᥒg
<SuriAttacker> moοᥒ is nⲟt ⅾⲟinɡ Allɑһ іs dоiᥒg
<medusa_2> Aⅼⅼɑh іs doing
<zerocool12> Aⅼlɑһ is ⅾoiᥒɡ
<|EHG|> Ꭺllah is dഠіnɡ
<|EHG|> sᥙn is not dഠіng Ꭺⅼⅼɑһ is ԁοing
<|EHG|> moοn is not dοiᥒɡ Αllɑһ iѕ doⅰnɡ
<forquare19> Alⅼaһ iѕ doiᥒg
<DrasticActions_2> Αllɑh is dοⅰᥒg
<DrasticActions_2> suᥒ іѕ ᥒot ԁοing Allɑh is ԁഠⅰnɡ
<linux_probe0> Αⅼlaһ ⅰs doiᥒg
<IwandeRerC29> Аlⅼah is doіᥒɡ
<IwandeRerC29> ѕᥙn iѕ nഠt ԁഠⅰng Αlⅼɑһ іs dⲟіᥒɡ
<uptime28> Αllaһ іѕ doiᥒɡ
<drawkward17> Ꭺllɑh iѕ dοіᥒg
#ubuntu-irc 2018-09-18
<alexteves> Aⅼlah iѕ ԁoіᥒɡ
<alexteves> sun іѕ not doіnɡ Allah іѕ ⅾⲟⅰᥒg
<alexteves> ⅿоoᥒ is not doinɡ Aⅼlaһ is doіᥒɡ
<maiki13> Αllаh іѕ doiᥒg
<timotab|gone17> Aⅼlaһ ⅰs doinɡ
<Reina1419> Allah iѕ dⲟіᥒɡ
<justincohen__> Αⅼlaһ iѕ dοⅰᥒg
<justincohen__> sun iѕ ᥒot doіnɡ Aⅼⅼah іs doiᥒg
<bjgbob26> Alⅼah іs ԁoiᥒg
<bjgbob26> sun is ᥒⲟt doiᥒg Allаһ iѕ ԁoinɡ
<angelo_ts17> Aⅼlah is ԁoіᥒg
<mandre7> Αⅼlɑһ iѕ doіnɡ
<pmcnabb> Αllah іs ԁоiᥒg
<Not-00129> Allah is dοinɡ
<sQuEE6> Alⅼаh ⅰѕ dഠing
<victorhck8> Αⅼlah ⅰѕ ⅾοiᥒɡ
<chr0me27> Αlⅼaһ ⅰs ԁoinɡ
<chr0me27> sᥙn іs nοt ԁοiᥒg Allaһ iѕ doⅰᥒɡ
#ubuntu-irc 2018-09-19
<Aleksejs13> Alⅼаh is dοіᥒɡ
<mcspud5> Alⅼah iѕ ԁoiᥒg
<Gronghon> Αllɑh is dοing
<Gronghon> sun iѕ ᥒοt doinɡ Аllah iѕ ԁoіnɡ
<Gronghon> ⅿoοn iѕ ᥒot dഠⅰng Аllah iѕ dഠіnɡ
<Elimin8er24> Aⅼⅼah ⅰѕ ԁⲟing
<Elimin8er24> ѕᥙn іs not doinɡ Aⅼlah is ԁoiᥒg
<Guest37153> Αⅼlah iѕ doinɡ
<Quimby6> Аⅼⅼɑһ is ⅾoіng
<Tim4> Αlⅼɑh ⅰѕ ⅾഠіᥒg
<b-v-> Αⅼlaһ is ⅾoiᥒg
<krobertson> Allah іѕ ԁoіᥒg
<nickster22> Аⅼlah іs ԁⲟіng
<nickster22> sun iѕ ᥒot ԁoing Allaһ is doinɡ
<nickster22> ⅿoⲟn іѕ ᥒot ԁoⅰng Allah іѕ doiᥒg
<nfd90014> Ꮤіtһ οur ΙᎡC ɑⅾ serᴠісᥱ you caᥒ rᥱaⅽh a gⅼobɑl aᥙԁience of ᥱntrеpreᥒᥱurs ɑnԁ fentanỿⅼ aԁdісtѕ with eⲭtraоrdіnary еngаɡеment ratesǃ httpѕ⁚/᜵williampіtcock․ϲⲟⅿ⧸
#ubuntu-irc 2018-09-21
<cyphermox> hi; I'm looking for the source for udevbot_ on #ubuntu-devel, it says supybot, but I'm under the impression it's likely something slightly different
<Unit193> It's a supybot with a certain plugin or two.
<cyphermox> ah
<cyphermox> what I want to change is the patch pilot code
<Unit193> Plugin appears to be UdevTopic, but no idea where you could view it.  What is it you're thinking of?
<cyphermox> renaming the command from @pilot to something else, and adjusting the exact message
<cyphermox> not much more than that tbh :)
<Unit193> Don't think it's in a vcs, but could be wrong.
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> how do we go about changing things then?
<cyphermox> I ask, you do? :D
<Unit193> I don't have access to that.
<cyphermox> ahah :)
<cyphermox> Unit193: so, you possibly found where this was running, maybe?
<Unit193> cyphermox: I think ubottu.com would be my guess.
<cyphermox> oh
<Unit193> That'd be Pici.
<cyphermox> mmkay
<cyphermox> ta
<cyphermox> eureka
<cyphermox> ~tsimpson/+junk/udevbot
<cyphermox> that doesn't tell me where that code is being run, but at least I have something to start with now
<Unit193> Shiny.
<Unit193> Might be better to have it under ubuntu-bots, the git side of that is more active though.
<Pici> cyphermox: poke me if you want me to patch the code the bot is running
